# Pontevecchio gasket replacement tool



## erik (Aug 30, 2017)

Would anyone in the London area happen to be in possession of a gasket replacement tool (the one that looks like a Frankenstein portafilter) and be willing to lend it out for a few days?

Also, I am ordering new gaskets from lamacchinadelcaffe.com tomorrow, if anyone is up for splitting postage (it's steep!) PM me

cheerio


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

you can order one to be 3d printed here - https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:854656/

I doubt anyone has the original too, but I may be wrong


----------

